# Best games for G4.



## benjaminthaley (Mar 6, 2006)

Basically I want to know of your favorite game that you have played that you know will play well on an 800Mhz Tibook with 512MB RAM and 32 MB Rage M7. This would mean any games that you have played on a system slower than this and also those at this speed that play well. The reason I ask is becuase the minimum system req for two of the last games I have bought sometimes end up not playing like they should. I just don't want to waste money on a game that I won't be able to play like it was designed to. Thanks


----------



## Damrod (Mar 6, 2006)

Quake 3 always played well, even on my old iMac G3. Warcraft 3 should be a blast as well. Diablo II should behave as well.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 6, 2006)

Railroad Tycoon III, Ages of Empires II Gold Edition, Civilization III, The Sims, Warcraft 3.  All played well on a G3 iBook.


----------



## blue gekko (Mar 7, 2006)

Starcraft is always fun to play, even though it won't run on osx... Only os9 =(


----------



## benjaminthaley (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the posts ALL, I was wondering if anyone tried any other first person shooters as they tend to be my favorite. Those and strategy/simulation like SIM CITY, Sims, etc. The PFS are the ones that really seem to be becoming processor hogs these days. Has anyone tried any of the new Rainbow SIX 3 series or Call of Duty, Battlefield 1942, Close Combat, etc.   But please continue with your favorites that have worked well for you because I always like to try out new games!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 7, 2006)

i personally really like Jedi Knight 2.  it's so relaxing throwing 15 storm troopers into a wall.


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2006)

for FPS type games: MOH:AA runs great on G4s, and ran fine on my 867mhz alubook, which is close in specs to your tibook. As i remember the add-ons needed 1ghz though.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 7, 2006)

aa 2.5 you mean, i can barely get it rounning on my g5 :/


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2006)

I mean Medal of Honor:Allied Assault rather than Americas Army, though i did get a version of AA running ok on my powerbook, albeit an older one.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 7, 2006)

ah, it was early in the morning. i have trouble thinking(let alone reading) before i get a cup of joe.

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 7, 2006)

blue gekko said:
			
		

> Starcraft is always fun to play, even though it won't run on osx... Only os9 =(


 That isn't true, Starcraft and Diablo II have OS X patches and installers


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, and Rainbow Six 3:Raven Shield is playable at the lowish settings on my powerbook, but i do have 67mhz and 128mb RAM over your machine, not sure if that would make a crucial difference. Any chance you can increase the RAM past 512?  It still pretty cheap these days.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 7, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> I mean Medal of Honor:Allied Assault rather than Americas Army, though i did get a version of AA running ok on my powerbook, albeit an older one.


I think AA's requirements (at least for those older versions) were overstated, as it ran fine on that G3 iBook.


----------



## benjaminthaley (Mar 7, 2006)

Do you mean MOHAA Breakthrough. I was thinking about this one.


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually i was thinking of the plain MOHAA, but it seems that you'll just be bale to run both spearhead and breakthrough, the expansions, on an 800mhz G4 though you'll be running on the minimum specs, especially for breakthrough.


----------

